# Kindle for PC now live!!



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished downloading so no time for thoughts yet. Go see for yourself: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_pc_mkt_lnd?docId=1000426311&tag=kbpst-20

***UPDATE***
It seems to do the job well. Pretty intuitive interface, much like the Kindle itself. Clicking in the top right corner dogears the page, the whispersync worked like a charm, books loaded very quickly... not doing anymore exploring tonight as it is bedtime, but I'm pleased with it. Additional functionality is always welcome (even if I'll never prefer the PC to my K).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for posting! Works great!


----------



## jsamuelson (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep I snagged it too, unfortunately I'll have to run it in a virtual machine until they release the native Mac version.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got it, will have to mess around with it later


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Nice, works pretty well.  The installer is small, download is just over 5mb.  I opened a book I was reading on my kindle last night and it opened at the location where I left off.  I don't plan on using it all the time, but it is nice to have the option.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmmm, mine won't register, keeps saying "unable to connect at this time," anyone else having a similar problem?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't jumped on it yet, though I notice it says "beta".  I'm going to wait to download until I get my Windows 7 up and running. . .which will happen as soon as DH gives me the spare hard drive so I can do the back up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't have any trouble, but it could be that as word gets out, there are a LOT of connections overloading the system.

Notice that it has a menu item called "Future Improvements." Clicking on that leads to a web page with this (no mention of folders... ):


> Future Improvements
> We hope you are enjoying this beta version of Kindle for PC and the large selection of Kindle books that are available in the Kindle Store.
> 
> As with all our services, we plan to continue improving Kindle for PC. Below are some features we are thinking about bringing to Kindle for PC in the near future:
> ...


Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just downloaded and installed it on my Win7 notebook, and it appears to be working just fine.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

For those books that have limited simultaneous downloads...does the PC download count as 1 of those?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing I like about it is it's a way to check what I have in my Amazon library, as it shows my archive.  I can sort by most recent, author and title.

Books that you want to read on KindleForPc are downloaded to the app's home page, just as on the Kindle.  Once you download a book, it appears on the app's home page and the "most recent" sort button appears.

Note, I have 415 items in my archive  and the cover image has only downloaded for A through I titles....so far.

I believe that this app counts as one of your devices.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From the Help page accessed from the KindleForPC app



> How many Kindles can I use to access titles in my library?
> *
> Most books you purchase from the Kindle store may be simultaneously accessed for your personal use on up to six Kindles or Kindle-compatible devices (such as Kindle for PC or Kindle for iPhone) registered to your Amazon.com account. *If the limit is less than six simultaneous copies for a specific title, you'll see the message "Simultaneous Device usage: Up to X simultaneous devices, per publisher limits" on the Amazon.com detail page.
> 
> ...


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm moving forward slowly now.  It has recognized my 280 (oh my god) books in my archive and now it says it can't connect to download.  By noon I should be reading!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, this is great. For books I have read, it makes it easier to flip through and find certain parts, if I am working on a book review or whatever. Yahoo!

L


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

It seems like (from the quote Betsy posted about multiple devices) that Kindle for PC does count towards the device limit, but it ALSO says that in order to read it on another device once you've reached the limit, you just have to deregister a device and delete the content. That seems to be a change from before - I'd read posts from people who had to call Amazon to unlock books, when dealing with returned kindles, multi-kindle families who all upgraded, etc.

On another note, now that the archive shows nice color photos of the covers, I REALLY wish there was a way to permanently remove a book from my archive. I've got some trashy stuff that was free or very cheap and I only downloaded it to try it, and some of them I want gone - especially since I'm considering sharing my account with my brother who doesn't have a kindle, but might like to read some of my books on his PC. If you agree, please use the feedback option in the Kindle for PC menu, to ask for this feature. As I wrote to them, I'm fine with big bold warnings saying that if you delete it from your Archive you will NEVER be able to read it again, even though you paid for it. I'm sure they're afraid people will accidentally delete something and then want it back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They could solve the problem by having a "wastebasket."  Delete items and they go into the wastebasket, not to be seen in the archive, but user-retrievable if it's an "oops!"  (A kind of folder, if you will.)

They could even have the kind of settings that you can have on your computer's wastebasket--empty oldest item if the wastebasket gets too full, etc.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Oh, this is great. For books I have read, it makes it easier to flip through and find certain parts, if I am working on a book review or whatever. Yahoo!
> 
> L


I was just thinking along similar lines, to also include the convenience for those of us who program on our PCs to have technical books we use right at hand on our 'puters.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a "trash" can in "Your collection" at Amazon, but all that seems to do is remove it from being visible as part of "your collection".

I totally see why they don't want to implement a permanent deletion via the Kindle. . . .but it does seem like they could do something via "your collection" that involves, as Cathy points out, multiple big warnings. . . . like you get when you type Format C: in a command prompt . . . . . .and you'd have to type "Y" "E" "S". . . .not just click a button.  They could even use one of those funny shaped letter/number thingies  -- there's no way you could type into those things by accident!

Someday, I expect. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know there's a trash can, but it doesn't really solve the problem.  If they'd make it so that books in the trash can actually were invisible to your Kindle, it would be useful.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree 100%. . . .and you'd think that wouldn't be too hard to do. . . . . .'cause "out of sight, out of mind" and if you can't see it in your archive, well, that's going to satisfy most people.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

The jumpbar feature on Windows 7 is pretty cool


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is really cool, but I'll be getting a new PC in a few days, so I'll probably wait to install the app.

Here's an article on ZDNet this morning: http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=27085&tag=nl.e539


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

This is fantastic!

I was just whining yesterday that I couldn't find hard details on a release date.

I guess Amazon heard me.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Just tried it with a cookbook and a travel reference book.  I really like it!  It allows you to flip through pages quickly and it's very easy to use.

I don't see myself ever reading a book on it but for reference material, it's great!


----------



## deb27 (Sep 1, 2009)

This is wonderful! The timing is perfect. I just (very reluctantly) agreed to let my husband take my precious Kindle with him on a business trip and had been agonizing over how I was going to manage to spend 3 whole days without it. But now, there is hope!  I'll download it tonight and see how well it works.

That got me to thinking - wouldn't it be nice if Calibre had the ability to kick off the Kindle for PC reader when you click on a book in Calibre?  I like using Calibre to help me organize my books since that's one of the things the Kindle falls terribly short on.  But of course, up till now, I couldn't actually read them on the PC.  If I can find a "suggestions" link on the Calibre site, I think I'll suggest it to them.

The future is definitely looking brighter!


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Okay, I guess I will be a "glass is half-full" kind of guy.  The Kindle for PC is a very nice start.  I don't know why it took so long, but it is here now.

A couple of things that would really help (and I didn't see in their future plans page):

1.  Different views.  Kind of like Windows, so you can get a 1 line entry per book.
2.  Ability to sort the views by column, like Windows or Excel.
3.  Ability to correct or customize header content, i.e. title, author, genre, etc.  So that your organization meets your personal needs.

After you have moved a few books into your "Home", it can become very difficult to find a book -- very quickly.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

deb27 said:


> This is wonderful! The timing is perfect. I just (very reluctantly) agreed to let my husband take my precious Kindle with him on a business trip and had been agonizing over how I was going to manage to spend 3 whole days without it. But now, there is hope! I'll download it tonight and see how well it works.
> 
> That got me to thinking - wouldn't it be nice if Calibre had the ability to kick off the Kindle for PC reader when you click on a book in Calibre? I like using Calibre to help me organize my books since that's one of the things the Kindle falls terribly short on. But of course, up till now, I couldn't actually read them on the PC. If I can find a "suggestions" link on the Calibre site, I think I'll suggest it to them.
> 
> The future is definitely looking brighter!


You might be able to do that already. I keep an archive of all my Kindle books on my PC (archived and converted) and I've noticed that all of them now have a new little icon, showing they are associated with the Kindle program. Double-clicking on a converted book opens the Kindle program and adds the book to my homepage. Haven't tried a purchased book that is linked to my Kindle, and I don't have Calibre installed to test for you.

Speaking of converted content, I have successfully added some work manuals that I converted for my Kindle to the Kindle program. Maybe it's in the instructions, but I haven't read those yet so here's the 2 ways to do this in case it's not:

1. If you have the %bookname%.prc file on your hard drive anywhere, it should now have a little blue book icon to show the Kindle program recognizes it. Double-click the book, and it will open in the Kindle program, and the program will copy it to the local "My Kindle Content" folder.

2. If you have a whole bunch of books (like, all the tech manuals I've converted for work) just select them all, copy them from wherever they are, and paste them into My Documents\My Kindle Content. The next time you open the Kindle program, they will be on your home page.

I'm not sure the last read page will sync properly, it didn't on the book I checked, but I can't remember if I've synced the Kindle since reading that book.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Kindle for Pc is kind of an overkill for me personally.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The best thing about Kindle for PC?

I can now send samples to it directly and not have them clutter up my Kindle!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just downloaded and registered.  Think I'll be using this to look at pictures when they are in color.  I haven't put any of my Amazon kindle books onto it yet.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

911jason said:


> The best thing about Kindle for PC?
> 
> I can now send samples to it directly and not have them clutter up my Kindle!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!!!


I am confused a bit.. my kindle for PC only shows "archived items" so my assumption was it would only show.. entire books that I purchased.. I do not have any thing like my "home" no samples.. am I missing something here? thank you


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Now when you shop on Amazon, in the drop down where it says "Buy now" or "Try a sample" or whatever, you'll now see, in addition to your kindle, a line for "kindle for PC" for YOUR PC. So you can send a sample to the PC. Samples sent to you Kindle don't seem to show up on your PC. Can someone confirm whether or now samples sent to your PC show up on your kindle? (I don't have my kindle with me)


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> Now when you shop on Amazon, in the drop down where it says "Buy now" or "Try a sample" or whatever, you'll now see, in addition to your kindle, a line for "kindle for PC" for YOUR PC. So you can send a sample to the PC. Samples sent to you Kindle don't seem to show up on your PC. Can someone confirm whether or now samples sent to your PC show up on your kindle? (I don't have my kindle with me)


vermontcathy: thank you so much.. I see now.. sooooooooooo trying.. and to be honest.. it has sat at "syncing and checking for new items" for minutes!!! so not sure what the hangup is.. but it does appear to me that if you select send to PC it will only do that.. I will update if once it does finally sync and it is otherwise.. but I think you have to transfer from PC to kindle if you desire the sample on K.. or I assume just click on it from K.. whew.....STILL.. syncing.. anyone else tried the sample feature yet.. something seems amiss to me.. it has been too long.. kinda like stuck now.. (I have dual screens.. and keeping an eye on it on one screen.. and typing to you on another.. still stuck.. oh well.. )


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

My PC got the sample I sent it almost instantly. I didn't have the program running as I got a sample from Amazon on the web. Then I opened Kindle for PC, clicked Sync and Check for items, and it was right there.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Well.. I will "update" my own previous post.. it was stuck on "syncing" I think it was because my K was on my desk and on with wireless on.. so must have jammed the desktop up.. once I turned it off.. as well closed and reopened K for PC it was all sync'd and NO vermontcathy.. the request for the sample to K for PC only showed up on PC.. so....... without furthur testing at this point.. it will lock up I assume with K on with wireless on too.. could be a couple of reasons it locked.. but that is my first best guess at the moment.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

it could use a password function though.. I dont have kids so its not an issue for me but for anyone who uses the family computer I think its a good idea


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you can always set up a different user in Windows and have the program only be accessible to that user.  (Having said that, I would hate having to log into my Windows account every time I turned on the computer.)

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhh this could be a very cool way of getting all the samples off my K1 home screen. Its not FOLDERS, but it will help declutter a little bit.  

I have 60 pages on my Home screen!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My thoughts exactly Chad... in fact I think I'm going to go through my Kindle and re-request all the samples to be sent to my PC so I can delete them from my Kindle. Makes more sense that way anyway, because when I'm buying books, it's usually from my PC, now I can go through my samples first and then go and buy. Very convenient!


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> Hmmmm, mine won't register, keeps saying "unable to connect at this time," anyone else having a similar problem?


*Hackeynut,

I'm had the same problem. Then I got the following message: "The Kindle application for PC has stopped working." I've sent an email to Amazon, but I'd appreciate any help any of you could give me in the meantime.

Thanks!*


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

911jason said:


> My thoughts exactly Chad... in fact I think I'm going to go through my Kindle and re-request all the samples to be sent to my PC so I can delete them from my Kindle. Makes more sense that way anyway, because when I'm buying books, it's usually from my PC, now I can go through my samples first and then go and buy. Very convenient!


Or, since samples don't have DRM, you could transfer them to the computer with the USB cable, too. Might be faster.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon may not permit customers to download to their computer if they have Kindle for PC installed.

Here's what I'm seeing:

From my Amazon account I buy a book with One Click and from the *Deliver To...* drop down, I'm selecting *Transfer via computer*. That sends me to a log in screen that does not accept my credentials. However when viewing my account, the book is listed as delivered. The same thing happens on the *Manage Your Kindle* page. I can send the book to a Kindle or to the _Kindle for PC _application but cannot download it to my hard drive.

This could be just my problem because I did a couple of things while experimenting that might have toggled a flag in Amazon's security system:

One was that I double clicked on a DRM protected Mobipocket PRC file and instead of opening in the Mobipocket reader the Kindle for PC application opened and told me that I must remove the book from my device. (PRC files without DRM open fine in the Kindle app.)

The other error that I generated was when I tried to open an AZW file that was on my hard drive. If this is normal it may be the reason that they block downloading to a computer, although it seems odd that they would leave the option available.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Regarding my earlier post, I finally was able to register my computer with Amazon. Now I'm finding that I cannot download most of my items, especially the books which have linked tables of contents (like the The Complete Works of Charles Dickens, for instance). This particular computer has the Windows 7 Home Premium Edition O.S. On the other hand, I'm having no problems whatsoever with my older computer, which has the Vista Home Premium Edition O.S.

Could any of you help me out? Thanks!

P. S. - We have two Kindles, an iPod Touch and two computers attached to our account-- five devices altogether. *


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Kindle for Pc is kind of an overkill for me personally.


same here


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Amazon may not permit customers to download to their computer if they have Kindle for PC installed.
> 
> Here's what I'm seeing:
> 
> ...


Jeff--

I just purchased The Running Man using one click. Before I one-clicked, I selected Transfer via Computer.

The next screen asked:


> Betsy, we need more information to complete your purchase
> Please choose which Kindle you plan to transfer your item to via USB:


(I have two Kindles associated with my account).

I specified Eleanor the Kindle and then got a page that said I would be prompted to open or save the file. The standard download dialog appeared and I had the option to open with Kindle for PC or to save to disk. I saved to disk.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Follow up:

I tried to open the Running Man .azw file that I just downloaded (which was associated with my Kindle) by doubleclicking, and KindleForPc gave me the same message you got, please remove from the device (KforPC) and re-download.  So I went to Manage My Kindle and sent it to KforPC and it worked fine.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Daisy1960 said:


> *Regarding my earlier post, I finally was able to register my computer with Amazon. Now I'm finding that I cannot download most of my items, especially the books which have linked tables of contents (like the The Complete Works of Charles Dickens, for instance). This particular computer has the Windows 7 Home Premium Edition O.S. On the other hand, I'm having no problems whatsoever with my older computer, which has the Vista Home Premium Edition O.S.
> 
> Could any of you help me out? Thanks!
> 
> P. S. - We have two Kindles, an iPod Touch and two computers attached to our account-- five devices altogether. *


Have you had any replacement Kindles?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff--
> 
> I just purchased The Running Man using one click. Before I one-clicked, I selected Transfer via Computer.
> 
> ...


It must be an issue with my browser or my Amazon account.

The message asking which Kindle appeared for me, as it did for you, but when the common dialog box should have appeared I got a log in screen that never went away. At the same time, the top right corner of the web page said I was logged in. I tried it with three books and they all behaved the same. I'll try again tomorrow with a different browser.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Follow up:
> 
> I tried to open the Running Man .azw file that I just downloaded (which was associated with my Kindle) by doubleclicking, and KindleForPc gave me the same message you got, please remove from the device (KforPC) and re-download. So I went to Manage My Kindle and sent it to KforPC and it worked fine.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the confirmation, Betsy.

I keep my reference books on my PC instead of on my Kindle. Being the lazy type, I was rather hoping I could open the books there without having to load them on my Kindle.

Jeff


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I just installed it and the first thing I noticed...

You can click on the status bar at the bottom of the page and easily jump to locations.  For instance if you click in the center of the status bar, you are now in the middle of the book.

I like that.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

I did some more testing... I was able to open .mobi files from my hard drive (that had been downloaded from Gutenberg) and the Kindle for PC app thought that was peachy... and added the files to my "Home" automatically.  COOL!!

Tried the same thing with a text file obtained from Gutenberg and it was no good.  The Kindle for PC app wouldn't take a text file (my actual Kindle will take text files though, when copied over to it by usb cable).

Strange.  One would think that the PC app would take the same file formats that the actual Kindle takes (why not?).


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

It's awesome! Awesome! Awesome! I'm at my desk right now reading Plato's _The Republic_, and my fellow Korean English teachers are amazed at such "complicated" reading. Thank you, Amazon! Heh heh!


----------



## BlakeMP (Sep 5, 2009)

Just saw the announcement of this on the Kindle daily post. I'm going to definitely download it, and try to convince my yet-Kindleless girlfriend to give it a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pawnslinger said:


> I did some more testing... I was able to open .mobi files from my hard drive (that had been downloaded from Gutenberg) and the Kindle for PC app thought that was peachy... and added the files to my "Home" automatically. COOL!!
> 
> Tried the same thing with a text file obtained from Gutenberg and it was no good. The Kindle for PC app wouldn't take a text file (my actual Kindle will take text files though, when copied over to it by usb cable).
> 
> Strange. One would think that the PC app would take the same file formats that the actual Kindle takes (why not?).


Yes, I tried dragging a .txt file to the application and got the message "the selected item could not be opened." I was thinking it might have just been that .txt files weren't set to be opened by the KindleForPC, but obviously they aren't supported by the app.

There's an email address earlier in this thread for KforPC feedback, it's a good feedback point.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I tried dragging a .txt file to the application and got the message "the selected item could not be opened." I was thinking it might have just been that .txt files weren't set to be opened by the KindleForPC, but obviously they aren't supported by the app.
> 
> There's an email address earlier in this thread for KforPC feedback, it's a good feedback point.


Inasmuch as I can read .txt files already on my PC via Notepad, Wordpad, OpenOffice, Komodo Edit, IE, Firefox, and probably a couple other programs I haven't thought of, it's not something I'm going to worry about a lot. Sure, it would be nice to keep all e-books in one place with one reader, but not worth them prioritizing ahead of things like folders.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, of course, you can send the .txt file to Amazon for them to send back to you in a compatible format and then you _could_ read it with the KPC app.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, of course, you can send the .txt file to Amazon for them to send back to you in a compatible format and then you _could_ read it with the KPC app.


You are right. I thought of that too... but decided it was too much trouble, I'll just read them someplace else. Not a real problem. Just a small inconsistency that niggles (is that a good word?) at my brain. Why not do easy stuff like that? In a former life, I used to be a computer programmer, and I always liked to do easy stuff like that... especially when it would please my users.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Downloaded it, installed it, all easy as pie.
Bella had to be sent to her shelf to recharge to brought up New Moon on my PC and continued my rereading of New Moon getting geared up for the movie. 

I think it is great and think I'll be using it a lot in the evening here at home.  Hope Bella doesn't get her feeling hurt that I am using my laptop to read.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

This would be a lot more useful to me if it had the TTS on it. My K1 cant read to me, and sometimes I have vision problems from my MS (not for the past few months...knock on wood that I dont have any vision problems for a few more decades)...it would be nice if they'd included the TTS on the KindlePC....


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just downloaded it and tried it this morning.  Download was easy.  On the menu it says Future Improvements.  I was surprised I couldn't highlight or make notes just bookmark.  Maybe that will be one of the future improvements.

In 2002 I broke my ankle.  I downloaded Microsoft Reader and bought and read books on my laptop.  I was able to sit in my recliner, turn the pages with my mouse and I had an increased font.  The Kindle for the PC has a lot of font size selections.

I don't know how much I'll read on the laptop now.  I still like my K2 and DX the best.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read somewhere that that is one of the coming improvements!

Betsy


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Avalon3 said:


> I just downloaded it and tried it this morning. Download was easy. On the menu it says Future Improvements. I was surprised I couldn't highlight or make notes just bookmark. Maybe that will be one of the future improvements.
> 
> In 2002 I broke my ankle. I downloaded Microsoft Reader and bought and read books on my laptop. I was able to sit in my recliner, turn the pages with my mouse and I had an increased font. The Kindle for the PC has a lot of font size selections.
> 
> I don't know how much I'll read on the laptop now. I still like my K2 and DX the best.


Thank you! I was struggling with the small font size, then I read your message... it encouraged me to go back and find the font size selector. I didn't realize the font selector was that Aa icon. I guess it would be nice if the program had some "tool tips".

But I am happily reading a larger font now! Thanks!!


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, I must be dumb.  I downloaded, and then go to register and enter my email and password for my amazon account and get an invalid email/password error.  I have tried several times.  I know I am entering it correctly.  Kindle for PC 2 shows on my Manage my kindle page, even showed up several times as Kindle....3 etc.  Deregistered all and attempted to redownload.  Did not work.  


Dot


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, how is it that I JUST found out about this? I must not be on KB enough! 

This is very cool. I can't wait until they come out with a Mac version!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dablab said:


> Ok, I must be dumb. I downloaded, and then go to register and enter my email and password for my amazon account and get an invalid email/password error. I have tried several times. I know I am entering it correctly. Kindle for PC 2 shows on my Manage my kindle page, even showed up several times as Kindle....3 etc. Deregistered all and attempted to redownload. Did not work.
> 
> Dot


Dot,

were you able to get it to work?

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just downloaded Kindle for PC.  I didn't have any problems downloading and using it.  I'm liking it.  I'm requesting the samples I have stored on my K so I can get them off my home page.
The 1st book I tried was a Curious George book because I wanted to check out the pictures.  For some reason I expected the pictures to be in color.  I'm kind of disappointed that they weren't.
I am going to be careful of the books I download to my computer because of the limit on devices but it will definitely have it's uses.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

imallbs said:


> For some reason I expected the pictures to be in color. I'm kind of disappointed that they weren't.


Some books have colored pictures and some have grey scale. Kindle for PC displays both. The color images are as vivid as your video card can display.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Some books have colored pictures and some have grey scale. Kindle for PC displays both. The color images are as vivid as your video card can display.


I figured it was the formating for the book. I was just disappointed because it is Curious George and Curious George is very colorful.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

imallbs said:


> I figured it was the formating for the book. I was just disappointed because it is Curious George and Curious George is very colorful.


and if the pictures arent in color, how are you supposed to know who the Man In The Yellow Hat is, if his hat isnt yellow? 

I loved Curious George when I was little...I think I still do.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

ErinLindsey said:


> and if the pictures arent in color, how are you supposed to know who the Man In The Yellow Hat is, if his hat isnt yellow?


When I was a kid movies were black and white, TV was black and white. newspapers were black and white, and only books were in color. Of course that was long before George became curious or men wore yellow hats.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dot,
> 
> were you able to get it to work?
> 
> Betsy


Nope, still isn't working correctly. When I go to sign in, it still tells me invalid email/password. Emailed Customer service and they recommended I call. Haven't done that yet, been sick with the flu.

Dot


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I love the Kindle for PC and cannot wait until the Kindle for Mac is available.  K for PC works great.  I purchased a book on my KDX and later that evening checked my PC and there it was.  I didn't have to even request it.  All my books are there automatically.  I am not sure if the samples appear automatically though; guess I will have to check that part out.  

All these other ereader companies ought to pack it in.  With Amazon and Kindle allowing downloads to PCs, Macs, iPhones, iPod Touches and soon Blackberries.  Go Kindle!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got an email from Amazon that Kindle on PC Beta was ready for download. I have downloaded and the 288 books I have archived at Amazon can now be viewed on my laptop. I haven't had a chance to really look around yet as it is still updating (thanks to my slow interent connection), but I am curious as to whether or not this might be a useful tool for keeping up with my books.

I can't ever forsee actually reading a book on my laptop when I ALWAYS have my Kindle with me (the website stated you can read your Kindle books on your PC when you find yourself without your Kindle... lol).  Anyway just passing along the info. If it has already been posted elsewhere or if this is not the place to post this, I apologize.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dablab said:


> Nope, still isn't working correctly. When I go to sign in, it still tells me invalid email/password. Emailed Customer service and they recommended I call. Haven't done that yet, been sick with the flu.
> 
> Dot


Feel better, Dot, and let us know what CS says when you get a chance to call!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for moving my post over, Betsy??   Seems like I am always behind!

I have had no problems with the download or seeing what books are there. BUT, only purchased books are listed. There are no samples listed. It is nice to be able to see the cover of the book along with the title and author to help jog the memory about why I purchased it without having to logon to Amazon, but I still don't see myself using it to read a book. I would however still be interested in a Kindle app for my Blackberry, just to say I had one!!   I honestly can't think of anywhere I would be that I couldn't read on the Kindle that I would choose to read by phone or laptop instead! I don't leave the house without KWINN or my phone, but I only take my laptop when traveling out of town.

Wait... I did think of something.... IF by some horrible accident something happened to damage my Kindle or it got stolen or lost or, heaven forbid, it died,   then I would still be able to read until a replacement Kindle was placed in my hands!  

Back to the subject at hand, I am not finding any of the issues others have talked about. It all seems to be working for me. Could be that the download today is a new and improved version??


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I thought the Kindle for PC was an updated version too, since I received another email. It is still the Beta version, I would not download it a second time unless it is not working.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm behind. I haven't been on KindleBoards for a few days. Working a lot. I just got my email today and I downloaded. I really like looking at my archives on the computer. I don't think I will read that much on the computer, but really like using it for shopping and viewing my archived books.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Okay, I ran into my first problem last night.  Like many folks, I like to download sample books... well, I downloaded about 9 of them last night to my Kindle for PC.  I quickly read thru them and deleted them almost as quickly - it doesn't take me long to figure out if I want to read the whole book.  Anyway, the problem is that I can't delete the last 4 sample books!  When I try, a message from Windows says the app stopped working and closes the window.  Other samples can be deleted, but not these 4 samples from last night.  Am I just stuck with them?  I have already sent feedback to Amazon about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried deleting them from outside the application?

Betsy


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you tried deleting them from outside the application?
> 
> Betsy


Yes! And that does work. The filenames are a bit tricky to figure out, but I was able to get them deleted manually outside of the Kindle app... and that didn't cause any other problems that I can detect so far.


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

I use a Sprint Pro Touch cell phone.  Runs Windows Mobile......so will the program run on my cell phone?  Any one know?
Thanks


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Haven't tried it, but my first thought would be no. Windows Mobile is a modified version of Windows and required Microsoft Office files to be converted before they will work, so based on that I would say no.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Feel better, Dot, and let us know what CS says when you get a chance to call!
> 
> Betsy


Well, called CS, didn't do any good. The guy I talked to was very difficult to understand and I am usually very good with accents. He told me there was a problem with my password and that he reset it and it should work now. He went to discontinue call- "is there anything else I can help you with" and I had to ask him what he reset my password to because he didn't tell me. Ended call, tried to redownload again and guess what, got same message... invalid email/password. Oh well, guess Kindle for PC is not meant for me.

Dot


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dablab said:


> Well, called CS, didn't do any good. The guy I talked to was very difficult to understand and I am usually very good with accents. He told me there was a problem with my password and that he reset it and it should work now. He went to discontinue call- "is there anything else I can help you with" and I had to ask him what he reset my password to because he didn't tell me. Ended call, tried to redownload again and guess what, got same message... invalid email/password. Oh well, guess Kindle for PC is not meant for me.
> 
> Dot


Call CS again. Not all CS people are created equal. And I would call Kindle CS, not Amazon CS, if you didn't before.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Can someone tell me how you are seeing Samples on Kindle for PC? The only books mine shows are purchased books and I see no where that indicates that I have samples of any kind!

NEVERMIND...  I found out searching around Help at Amazon that I can choose to download the samples to Kindle for PC instead of to my Kindle.  Samples that have previously be downloaded to my Kindle will not show up on my PC and samples downloaded to my PC will not show up on my Kindle...  Got it 

I may start downloading all samples to the PC and see how that goes?!?


----------

